# Replacing original tires



## dwhan333 (Feb 10, 2018)

Looking for specs for OEM Goodyear Fuel Max tires for my 14 diesel. Discovered Goodyear made 3 different versions of same tire, want to get as close to original tires as possible. Local chain tire store is clueless as to the difference, but have a really good sale going. Btw, amazingly I have 90,000 miles on originals. Always disliked Goodyears, but these were really good tires in snow and rain.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

dwhan333 said:


> Looking for specs for OEM Goodyear Fuel Max tires for my 14 diesel. Discovered Goodyear made 3 different versions of same tire, want to get as close to original tires as possible. Local chain tire store is clueless as to the difference, but have a really good sale going. Btw, amazingly I have 90,000 miles on originals. Always disliked Goodyears, but these were really good tires in snow and rain.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Agree...these tires are pretty good in snow/wet 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not sure which version either. I've been contemplating this myself as I may need new tires soon. I have plenty of tread left but I park outside and they are starting to crack pretty much all the way around. I will definitely be going with the Goodyear Fuel Max tires again.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Pretty sure it is this tire:

https://www.goodyearautoservice.com/en-US/tires/assurance-fuel-max?sku=738548571


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It should be. The normal Fuel Maxes have a 10/32" tread depth, while the Cruze Eco/Cruze Diesel model has 9/32" tread depth.

I have ours in the basement - if I have time, I'll try and go check which "model" number they are.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

You can also identify GM stock tires by the "TPC Spec" number marked in the sidewall of stock GM tires.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

So an update on my tires. I did get the same Fuel Max tires that came with the vehicle and due to the dry rot Goodyear offered a 50% discount on the tires. My Chevrolet dealer had no information. They didn't even say that the manufacturer had a warranty on the tires. Goodyear said that OEM tires do not carry a mileage warranty but they do carry a 6 year warranty that does cover dry rot and any manufacturing defects. Since all 4 tires had the same issue, they based it on much tread was left.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

If you want the same tires, you need to get the ones with the same TPC spec. Dealer can order them, Tire rack had them the last time I saw.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I replaced mine at 70,000 miles. The tread depth was still good, about 4mm, I could have gone longer but my alignment was out and the inner edge was worn smooth, almost to the cords. I put on Firestone Fuel Fighters after comparing 5 or 6 fuel economy oriented tires based on Tire Rack reviews. If money was no option I would of went for the Michelin Energy Saver A/S.

Whatever brand you choose, to meet the GM spec for this car, make sure it's rated as a fuel economy or low rolling resistant tire and maintains the V speed rating. Many people make the mistake of believing the speed rating only applies to how fast the tire can go before coming apart, which is not the only consideration with speed rating. Ride and steering quality are also impacted by speed rating due to differences in materials and construction.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> I replaced mine at 70,000 miles. The tread depth was still good, about 4mm, I could have gone longer but my alignment was out and the inner edge was worn smooth, almost to the cords.


My OEM tires have similar mileage (100,000 km) and are showing uneven wear as well. I wonder if it due to the stock alignment on the Cruze and not it being out of alignment. I swap the tires front for back each year so can't say whether it is the front or rear alignment.

The rear does have a lot of negative camber when the car is sitting unloaded.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

dougc905 said:


> My OEM tires have similar mileage (100,000 km) and are showing uneven wear as well. I wonder if it due to the stock alignment on the Cruze and not it being out of alignment. I swap the tires front for back each year so can't say whether it is the front or rear alignment.
> 
> The rear does have a lot of negative camber when the car is sitting unloaded.


My alignment did show it was out quite a bit, but I agree it could be just the car; I've read that elsewhere. I guess I'll wait and see how my new tires turn out.


----------

